# Black ash from chimney



## Cudos (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey all, first I should have taken pictures but did not have my camera. Woke up this morning and noticed quite a bit of black ash, some larger pieces as well. Obviously from my chimney. This is the first time i have ever seen this. The stove is PE super27. I was just about to have it cleaned and then noticed this. We have had several fires and have  not seen  this before. Could this have come from the exterior of the chimney pipe near the cap?

Or is this a sign that I need to clean that chimney asap. Still new to burning and still learning. My wood is seasoned pretty I believe, burns nice and hot. This sooty ash has got me concerned though. It was all over the ground and some on the metal roof as well. Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## fishingpol (Oct 31, 2010)

Have you done anything different since you noticed it?  I could only think of paper to start the fire may get drawn up the flue and float out.  Do you use newspaper to start the fire?  Maybe take a look outside during different stages of the fire and see if you notice anything unusal.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 31, 2010)

My bet it is crud from the cap and you had some wind activity. The stuff in the cap gets really dry during the summer and flakes off easily.


----------



## Cudos (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks guys, we did warm the flue with a couple pieces of newspaper before we started the fire, I wonder if that was it. The wind is usually always present and I have a good draw so hopefully thats all it was.

Thank-You


----------



## sawzall (Oct 31, 2010)

The first year burning I noticed the same thing, my first thought oh my god what does the inside of the chimney look like. There was snow on the ground so it seemed so much worse. I got on the roof looked down the chimney all was well, there was some of these very fine flakes still stuck to inside of the pipe other than that it was a little sooty no buildup. I still notice it from time to time in the winter and i dont burn paper.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 31, 2010)

It is not uncommon at all. Usually it is from the cap.


----------



## SteveKG (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah, I have gotten up to fresh snow on the ground with black ash scattered around. If you have a more rapid burn going than normal, this can, I think, knock loose any ash sticking to the cap or even the upper levels of the chimney pipe. Wind gusts can probably do the same thing. Normal. I mean, if you find a wheelbarrow full of the stuff, you might need to keep an eye on the cap for some more frequent cleaning. But you are probably ok. I have seen a few caps that were almost choked off from ash, there have been a few photos posted on this forum, in fact, but having some is normal.


----------



## pen (Oct 31, 2010)

now if the "black ash" you speak off looks like it's a piece of peanut brittle painted black or like black Corn Pops (breakfast cereal) then that would be a sign of what was puked out of the chimney during a small chimney fire.

IE>  something like chunks of this.







(I hope quads doesn't mind I used his picture)

pen


----------



## Cudos (Oct 31, 2010)

pen said:
			
		

> now if the "black ash" you speak off looks like it's a piece of peanut brittle painted black or like black Corn Pops (breakfast cereal) then that would be a sign of what was puked out of the chimney during a small chimney fire.
> 
> IE>  something like chunks of this.
> 
> ...



Nope, not like that at all, this was paper thin and would crumble and blacken your fingers if you tried to pick it up.
Thanks everyone for your comments.

Cheers


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 31, 2010)

Pen, that is some nasty looking stuff.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 1, 2010)

Cudos said:
			
		

> pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Either burned newspaper or a thin layer of creosote from the cap . . . nothing to worry about.


----------

